#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  The device which can charge phones with water and wind!!

## Adiza

Yes, The device waterlily charges the phone with the help of water or wind. It is specially designed for those off-grid adventurers. 
Have a look at the video for how it works?

----------

